# Rack of lamb



## Sowsage (Oct 11, 2019)

Soo is this a good price? I never ever see rack of lamb anywhere around here so i have no idea. Also need ideas on how to do one of these if i get a few of them.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 11, 2019)

I would say it's not a bad deal


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Oct 11, 2019)

any time aldi has it the "sale" is $9.99 a lb. given i've yet to see a single other grocer in the midwest stock it, I'd assume it's fair. I feel like it's similar to bison, not many people sell it because the price is never low enough.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 11, 2019)

hawtsauc3 said:


> any time aldi has it the "sale" is $9.99 a lb. given i've yet to see a single other grocer in the midwest stock it, I'd assume it's fair. I feel like it's similar to bison, not many people sell it because the price is never low enough.


Thats kinda the same thing i was thinking. Honestly ill buy them regardless only because i never see them.


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 11, 2019)

Very good price. I see racks around here for $20+ usually. However you cook, don't go past med-rare.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 11, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> Very good price. I see racks around here for $20+ usually. However you cook, don't go past med-rare.


Thanks! That price is about half that. I was planing on taking them to about 135°-140° . Im not familiar with cookin lamb. Is that going too far? Or will i be good with those temps?


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 12, 2019)

I'd do 135°F tops which is nearing the upper end of medium. This is the "ribeye" of lamb. But, your lamb, your choice ;)


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 16, 2019)

Ok i so i picked up three racks. Now....what to do with them....i need some help on this one. This is not something ive done before. Need to know what flavors i can use...sauces ...rubs...wood choice.. i got the last three they had. Im excited to do something new for us.


----------



## Jabiru (Oct 17, 2019)

A great deal, I love lamb it is quite expensive my way. 

I always use Rosemary and a bit of Salt/Pepper with Lamb. Rosemary and lamb just seem to match so well. Then when cooked a bit of Mint Sauce, yum. 

It has a great flavour by itself so I go quite light on seasonings.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 17, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> A great deal, I love lamb it is quite expensive my way.
> 
> I always use Rosemary and a bit of Salt/Pepper with Lamb. Rosemary and lamb just seem to match so well. Then when cooked a bit of Mint Sauce, yum.
> 
> It has a great flavour by itself so I go quite light on seasonings.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2019)

A lite rub of SPOG and rosemary would do well on a rack of lamb, but like Jabiru said go lite and let the lamb be star.

Chris


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 17, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> A lite rub of SPOG and rosemary would do well on a rack of lamb, but like Jabiru said go lite and let the lamb be star.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris!


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 17, 2019)

Since you have 3 racks to play with, I will suggest lamb lolipops for one of them. Don't need the smoker for those, just a hot grill or cast iron pan. A thousand recipes out there, here is one: https://www.thehungrymouse.com/2009/02/23/rib-of-the-week-garlic-rosemary-lamb-lollipop-chops/


----------



## cmayna (Oct 17, 2019)

WaterRat,
Thanks for sharing the lollipop recipe.  Yum!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 17, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> Since you have 3 racks to play with, I will suggest lamb lolipops for one of them. Don't need the smoker for those, just a hot grill or cast iron pan. A thousand recipes out there, here is one: https://www.thehungrymouse.com/2009/02/23/rib-of-the-week-garlic-rosemary-lamb-lollipop-chops/


Thanks! I was thinking i would do all three racks a different way. This looks like a great way to do one of them!


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 17, 2019)

cmayna said:


> WaterRat,
> Thanks for sharing the lollipop recipe.  Yum!



YW. It's A recipe, I haven't used it but they're all kinda the same, just don't overcook!


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 17, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks! I was thinking i would do all three racks a different way. This looks like a great way to do one of them!



They do these as a special app at a local restaurant, one of my favorites. Just saw my Aldi has the RoLamb special so they may be in my near future too :)


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 17, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> They do these as a special app at a local restaurant, one of my favorites. Just saw my Aldi has the RoLamb special so they may be in my near future too :)


I actually left work to go get these so i wouldnt miss out! Last time our aldi had them they were gone before i could get there in time. The girl working said they were gone  in the first two hours!


----------

